# Ruido intermitente (pulso que no para) al conectar TV SAMSUNG LE32B550 a PC por HDMI



## pepemanu1 (Feb 4, 2014)

Este problema es muy extraño, y necesitaría que alguien que entienda de electrónica y TV me pueda orientar sobre qué está pasando, ya que *es un problema MUY POCO COMUN. Pido disculpas igualmente por la extensión del mensaje, pero describo con todo detalle el problema ocurrido y las pruebas realizadas.*
Tengo este televisor desde hace un tiempo, un año creo, y lo he estado usando perfectamente con un PC. De hecho, siempre lo uso el 90% de las veces, para utilizarlo como pantalla monitor para mi PC ya que hago el 90% de la vida en el PC, redes sociales, peliculas, trabajo, etc.
Un 10% lo uso para ver la TV normal.
*La conexión de mi PC al TV es mediante cable HDMI. El sonido no lo saco por HDMI, sino por puerto de sonido, ya que mi PC tiene una tarjeta de sonido de alta gama.*
Durante 1 año he usado perfectamente mi TV con mi PC habitual.
El problema se produce al comprar un nuevo PC.
Para que entiendan la *distribución en la que tengo conectado los equipos*, les explico como los conecto:
- EL PC ANTIGUO LO TENGO EN LA MISMA MESA DEL TV, JUSTO AL LADO, A UNA DISTANCIA DE 2 O 3 CM DE LA TV, A SU DERECHA.
- EL PC NUEVO, LO TENGO EN EL SUELO, DEBAJO DE LA MESA, A UNA DISTANCIA DE 80 CM, A LA DERECHA.
- AMBAS TORRES ESTAN ENCIMA UNA DE LA OTRA. EL PC ANTIGUO SOBRE LA MESA, JUSTO PEGADO AL LADO DEL TV.
- EL PC NUEVO, ABAJO, EN EL SUELO, DEBAJO DE LA MESA.

Al conectar este nuevo PC al televisor SAMSUNG observo que pasan unas cosas extrañas.

Este nuevo PC también se conecta por HDMI al TV y el sonido, lo saco por un puerto de sonido, no por HDMI, ya que también tiene una tarjeta de sonido de alta gama.

*Al conectar este nuevo PC observo que se produce un ruido intermitente... muy muy bajo, pero audible y molesto... que hace...
toc... toc... toc... es como un pulso constante que no cesa...*

*La tarjeta gráfica no puede ser la causante del problema, ya que hemos cambiado de tarjeta gráfica en 2 ocasiones, con lo cual este es un tema descartado.*

He observado que si tengo los dos ordenadores conectados... y ambos se conectan a la TV por HDMI... entonces, el pulso de sonido es constante y no hay forma de pararlo...
toc... toc... toc.. toc... sin parar.
He probado a poner el volumen de la TV a 0 y el sonido es audible... toc... toc... toc...

AHORA BIEN, Y ESTO ES LO EXTRAÑO...
Lo extraño es que si pongo el volumen a 0... el ruido se sigue oyendo... PERO si pulso MUTE en el mando a distancia... entonces... el ruido, desaparece...
Es decir, bajar a 0 el volumen, no corta este pulso molesto.
No obstante, pulsar MUTE si que corta el sonido.
Si apago mi PC antiguo y dejo solo 1 PC conectado... entonces... ya no hay sonido.
Por tanto, parece ser que tener los dos PC conectados hace que se produzca este sonido de una forma constante y repetitiva. 
Otra cosa que he hecho es apagar el PC que está justo al lado del TV encima de la mesa (ese es el PC viejo), encender el PC nuevo que está debajo de la mesa, y en ese caso... no hay ese pulso molesto...
La imagen se observa perfectamente y todo parece funcionar con normalidad... pero...
*de forma que no puede predecirse, a las 2 horas de uso, a las 3 horas*... o a los 10 minutos... *se oye como* un sonido tipo chispa (no es una chispa es *una especie TOC ! fuerte*, parecido a una chispa... como el ruido que hacen los monitores al cambiar de resoluciones... y después de oir ese TOC fuerte...
*algunas veces... no pasa nada y se sigue mostrando la imagen normalmente, otras veces, comienza otra vez el pulso toc... toc... toc... toc... que no cesa...*
- Por tanto, *tenemos un ruido que no se apaga al bajar el volumen a 0, pero que si se apaga al pulsar MUTE*
- Un ruido, que ocurre muchisimas menos veces cuando el PC nuevo está encendido, pero que ocurre de forma segura y continua, cuando ambos PC están conectados a la TV...

*Despues de todos estos problemas... decido hacer una ultima prueba...*
1. Enciendo el PC que está al lado del TV, ambos sobre la mesa, a una distancia de 2 o 3 cm. El PC está justo al lado de la TV. LO ENCIENDO.
2. Enciendo la TV.
3. La imagen se carga perfectamente y no hay ese pulso, toc... toc... toc...
4. Enciendo el nuevo PC... tambien conectado por HDMI
5. Ambos ordenadores tienen anulada la salida de sonido en el HDMI por Windows y sacan su sonido por puerto de audio con sus tarjetas de sonido.
6. Al encender el nuevo PC comienza el toc... toc... toc... toc... sin parar.
7. Apago el PC viejo... la imagen se apaga y ya solo tengo la imagen del PC nuevo.
8. El ruido toc... toc... toc... sigue, aun con el PC viejo apagado, y el nuevo funcionando.
9. Apago la TV y la vuelvo a encender.
10. El sonido toc... toc... toc... continua.
11. Apago la TV y le quito el cable de alimentación. El piloto led sigue en rojo porque se queda energía residual dentro de la TV. Para eliminar esta energía, con el cable de alimentación desconectado, enciendo la TV con el mando a distancia y como no hay energía... el piloto rojo de encendido se apaga.
12. Conecto el cable de alimentación a la TV
13. Enciendo la TV con el mando a distancia...
14. CURIOSAMENTE, LA IMAGEN DEL PC SE MUESTRA... Y YA NO SE OYE ESE PULSO toc... toc... toc...
Por tanto, es como si quitarle la energía a la TV y descargarla por completo eliminara ese pulso, siempre y cuando el ordenador más viejo (que está justo al lado de la TV, esté apagado).
No obstante, como he dicho antes, este ruido también se produce en algunas ocasiones con el ordenador nuevo y el viejo apagado, solo que es mucho menos frecuente. Pueden pasar 3 o 4 horas sin oirse nada y de pronto, comenzar el toc... toc... toc...

*Otra prueba que he hecho es:*
1. Encender solamente el PC nuevo, conectado por HDMI...
2. Usarlo, el ruido no aparece...
3. Al usarlo 2 o 3 horas... se oye un TOC! fuerte... y cuando eso pasa, pueden ocurrir que a) no pasa nada, y no hay ruido... no se oye el toc... toc... toc... o bien... b) comienza el pulso toc... toc... toc...
4. En estas circunstancias concretas, describiendo al detalle lo que he comentado antes... pruebo a darle al botón menú de la TV y a cambiar a cualquier otra fuente de entrada a TV mimso o a Ext 1 o a PC lo que sea... y acto seguido, vuelvo a la fuente de entrada HDMI del PC. En este caso concreto y con la configuración exacta que he descrito... el ruido recesa. Es como si cambiar de fuente de entrada y volver a la anterior, hiciera que el ruido se apagara.
5. No obstante esto solamente ocurre cuando el PC nuevo está conectado y el viejo no... si ambos están conectados, el sonido toc toc toc toc es constante.
Recordemos que ese sonido no puede apagarse poniendo el volumen a cero, pero si se apaga pulsand MUTE en el mando a distancia.

*Parece que algo invisible afecta a los altavoces del TV ? entiendo? o quizá es otra cosa?*

Me gustaría saber cual es la opinión de algún experto en electrónica de TV, y comentarme (a su juicio) que pudiera estar pasando, y si hay alguna prueba más que pueda hacer...

Si llevo el TV al servicio tecnico, no se exactamente que tendrían que revisarle... ya que el tema es bastante complejo y no es fácil de detectar... por tanto, os rogaría vuestra ayuda para que me comenteis que podría pasar aquí... y ver si tiene solución o bien si hay que llevarlo al servicio técnico.

Os pido disculpas por la extensión de mi mensaje, y os ruego vuestra ayuda.

Saludos


----------



## sergiot (Feb 4, 2014)

Lo único que se me ocurre ante tu extraño problema es que no tengas línea de tierra en la instalación eléctrica, supongo que cuando dices "pc" te refieres a una pc de escritorio, de ser así, estas necesitan si o si conexión de tierra.

Tu problema suena a un problemas de realimentación de alterna, asi se lo llama en la jerga electrónica, lo extraño es que comúnmente se presenta como una especie de zumbido, pero siendo un tv lcd que maneja señales digitales puede que el toc toc represente lo mismo.

Los cables hdmi tienen un blindaje que se conecta a la masa del tv, ese blindaje se conecta a la chapa de la pc, esa chapa que es el gabinete se conecta al filtro de línea de la fuente el cual descarga por la chapa que debería ir a tierra los ruidos eléctricos, si no tienes puesta a tierra esos ruidos se desparraman a los distintos aparatos.


----------



## Kinhack (May 16, 2021)

Me sucede exactamente lo mismo.
Mute, se va el sonido
Vol en 0 igual suena

Es un portátil hp en un tv Samsung conectado por HDMI.

Ha funcionado muy bien un par de años y hoy de repente empezó ese sonido, con el tic toc de un reloj, pero mucho más fuerte y molesto.

Si alguien 7 años después tiene respuestas, las agradezco.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 17, 2021)

Probaste con otro cable HDMI ?


----------



## sergiot (May 17, 2021)

estas con la bateria de la notebook o con el cargador conectado?


----------



## Kinhack (May 17, 2021)

si, y conectado al computador sigue sonando, pero conectado a otro dispositivo (decodificador de tv) no tiene dicho sonido


sergiot dijo:


> estas con la bateria de la notebook o con el cargador conectado?


Con ambos suena


----------

